# DIW root-section weed-pot



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2013)

Turned this last week from a salvaged root section of DIW. It is not hollow (didn't even want to try n go there) except for a 1/2" hole down the center. My original plan was to use it for a lamp base, but a friend of my ladyfirend saw a pic of it and wanted to buy it on the spot, just as an object d'art I guess. I will have to build a crate for it to ship to her as it is 15"tall, 9 wide and 17 lbs, but has some delicate parts. A few views below. One side looks much cooler than the other...
[attachment=17705][attachment=17706][attachment=17707]


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2013)

WOW- I like both sides. VERY VERY nice.


----------



## EricJS (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow! That's absolutely incredible, Barry! I can see why she bought it on the spot.


----------



## Walt (Feb 3, 2013)

Only one word I can think of describes your vase, "WOW!"

Walt


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2013)

Crikey! Awesome Barry. It looks like a piece of ancient pottery that has been through and survived the millenniums. Just gorgeous.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 3, 2013)

That is a piece of art. I thing Kiven described my impresion of it when I saw it and put it into words better than I could have. I notice you do some of the bigger turnings I have seen posted. Was just wondering what is the biggest and your prefered size.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 3, 2013)

WOW WOW WOW!!!! My girlfriend told me to go get a lathe and start turning...this is supposed to be my first project!!!! Haha. Stunning work.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 3, 2013)

Stunning Barry  Its gorgeous the way it is, I can only imagine what it would look like if it had another day on your lathe. Nice form.


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 3, 2013)

Barry, this is stiunning...... you and I seem to think alike..... I love the mix of raw and finished wood..... As Bigg081 said of my bottle stoppers..... its an elegant roughness....lololol


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 4, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> That is a piece of art. I thing Kiven described my impresion of it when I saw it and put it into words better than I could have. I notice you do some of the bigger turnings I have seen posted. Was just wondering what is the biggest and your prefered size.


Thanks! I use a 16" lathe so that limits the size to a little less than that diameter. So that is the biggest I've turned, and I max the swing out often. I DO like em big, and wish I had a bigger lathe sometimes, a 20" or 24". Maybe someday.... A Robust American Beauty with a 3 HP motor is my dream lathe. I find that for selling turned work, bigger tends to be better. With all the big McMansion style homes that people tend to have around here now-a-days, they want large objects to fit the scale of large rooms....


----------

